# 2017 WALLEYE MADNESS SCHEDULE



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

We have another action packed 2017 planned!!!
Event #1
_May 7th_ *Salt Fork Lake*
Event #2
_May 21st_ *Mosquito Lake*
Event #3
_June 24th_ *Lake Erie-Geneva*
Event #4
_August 12th_ *Lake Erie-Conneaut*
ALL Events in 2017 are 100% PAYBACK-NO MEMBERSHIP FEES
*LOW ENTRY OF $150 each Tournament! Tons of Sponsor giveaways!*

Buckeye Sports Center BIG FISH $200
Mercury Motors Bonus $200
Lund Boats Bonus $300
**NEW** TEAM OF THE YEAR Points Race

Based on all 4 tournaments
$50 Entry/100% payback winner take all
Open to all anglers
Registration OPEN NOW!

Walleyemadness.net to enter today!


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Is registration still open for the salt fork tournament?


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes May 3rd is deadline for Salt Fork


----------



## Jlin4869 (Apr 9, 2017)

Did you post the results to this tourney anywhere?


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Jlin4869 said:


> Did you post the results to this tourney anywhere?


 Full Results can be found at walleyemadness.net Events>Results


----------

